# Condensation



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

We're our first week into living in our new motorhome, our Winnebago Brave. Staying in the Midlands, with chilly damp weather we seem to be suffering a lot with condensation. 

Is this normal?


Any solutions?

Thanks

Any other tips gratefully received.

D


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

I take it that the condensation is on the windows?

If so - then yes, it is normal, as I understand that US RV's are NOT double glazed....

I stand to be corrected by those who know more than me :lol: 
regards
carl


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't know how old your rig is Dora. But American RVs didn't catch up with double glazing and worthwhile insulation till the mid 90s.
Their answer to being cold was just to turn the furnace up.

I had an Early 1988 Winnebago Windcruiser with enormous single pane windows. I ended up securing full sheets of perspex to the bedroom windows as secondary double glazing and sticking dark tint film over the rest. This did improve things somewhat.

A cheap dehumidifyer about £80 from B&Q also worked well while it was in storage.

Ray.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi dora

Due to the historical ridiculously low energy costs in the US, ARV makers have been slow to realise the need for efficient insulation (and efficient engines) I'm afraid. Instead they simply prefer to throw loads of power at the problem, hence the large engines, furnaces, generators and A/C units. If you want an energy efficient van that will cope with European winter conditions then you need a German made product.

What can you do? try some form of secondary glazing and make sure you've got adequate ventilation is about all I can suggest - and turn up the heating. :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I would suggest leaving a window or two slightly open for air movement. At the front, on the dash, my friends who have a RV have fitted some small frost heaters. These are round in shape and about the size of a kitchen roll tube. They are low wattage and help to keep the screen free of condensation in addition to providing a little extra heat at the front. 

You could contact Van Comfort at Retford and enquire about the possibility of made to measure external windscreen covers. 

As for side windows - then either retro fit double glazing or buy a dehumidifer to assist. 

Russell


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

You could try secondary plastic double glazing on your side windws using this magnetic system

I've used it in the house, it stopped condensation completely. In the summer, just lift the panels off and stow away till next winter.

It would be easy to install if you have a flat area around the windows. Even if you stuck the magnetic strips around the edge of the glass it would help as it would still create a gap. Easy enough to cut plastic sheeting to the correct shape with a jigsaw, it comes with a protective polythene film so you won't scratch it.


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Dont know what type gas you are using, but i believe that the blue gas bottle caused more condensation than the red gas bottle.
Dave


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

we full-timed in our daybreak over the winter 3 years ago. i bought a domestic dehumidifier from b&q for about £130. it solved the problem. i run it at 40%, and we only get a small amount of condensation on the inside corner of the rear (bedroom) slideout. and only then in poor conditions. some rvers rubbish dehumidifiers, but this one (i think airforce brand) certainly works for us.

good luck!

des


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I have just invested in a ruby dry dehumidifier. They were recommended as working better at lower temps, so we got it for the van when parked up on the drive. It is tall and slim so compact enough to have it in there and only 7kg...so light too.

I had to go away for a short trip- me and two large dogs, and took it with me as knew I was on hookup. Our van has metal framed double glazed hehr windows, and they gather moisture with bodies breathing out and gas cooking. Ruby dry was brilliant, it gives out much warmer air - so I did not even need to put on the fan heater-and is quieter too. It was a cold spell too with early morning frosts. It does 40/50/60% or low mod high fan so plently of flexibility. 

I like it!!


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses. Our motohome is year 2000, no gas bottles to contend with, heating etc from LPG tank. We will pay more attention to having vents open - in fact we have one above where I am sitting now and have put it on automatic mode and its driving me crazy stopping and starting as the rain does!


----------

